# When Do Male GSDs Reach Sexual Maturity?



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

My puppy is 5 months old and I'm wondering when he will reach sexual maturity. He isn't lifting his legs or marking territory, but just want to prepare myself for what to expect. He's our first puppy so I'm flying by the seat of my pants here. Ha ha. He does "hump" things, such as his toys, or even the air sometimes if he's feeling a bit over energized, but I tell him to stop and he usually does. Now, the other morning he got up on the bed with my husband and I after going outside to do his business and went right up to my husband's pillow and started humping his face! Now, I tried to tell him to stop but I was laughing so hard I couldn't get the words out, and my husband could not make him stop, even trying to push him away. I finally grabbed him and pulled him away but it was so hard to scold him. He just looked at me and wagged his tail. I don't think that he's reached sexual maturity yet, but want to prepare myself a bit, especially since that was a new thing. Any tips or advice would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

They reach sexual maturity 6 months and up. When max was a young pup -around 3 months or so-he would hump his dog bed -the kids named his dog bed sheila:grin:. I just redirected max with a toy everytime he did hump his bed- to stop it ,otherwise i would of removed the bed. It never became an issue. Redirecting that helps them switch gears. 
Max starting lifting his leg after a year he is a late bloomer though. Some lift it sooner.


----------



## Dainerra (Nov 14, 2003)

humping is mostly a training issue. I have an intact stud dog and he wouldn't even think about doing those type of things. Just redirect and correct as necessary


----------



## Ronin2016 (Feb 18, 2016)

Thanks.  It's not so much the humping itself, but that he's doing it more and more frequently lately. Wasn't sure if that was because of hormones or if he's just excited. I always redirect him but my husband doesn't (grrrr) so he gets away with it some times. I just wasn't sure what behaviors to expect when he reached puberty. I.e. will he be more aggressive? Will he not listen as much? Will he start to mark his territory in the house? Things like that.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

Ronin2016 said:


> I just wasn't sure what behaviors to expect when he reached puberty. I.e. will he be more aggressive? Will he not listen as much? Will he start to mark his territory in the house? Things like that.


All of those are training problems. Nothing to do with sexual maturity. If you stay on top of his training they won't happen. 

Leg lifting is another thing. They seem to learn it from watching other dogs. If he doesn't have another dog to watch that does it he may not ever do it. I've seen females that do it and adult intact males that don't.


----------

